# Manton & Smith Gold Eagle Bike-Lok model



## DonChristie (Jul 11, 2010)

Does anybody know year or info on this 26 inch girls Manton & Smith Gold Eagle Bike-Lok model bike? 

It appears to be all original, locking fork mechanism w/key, drop center rims, New Departure rear hub. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## spitfire (Jul 11, 2010)

No idea to your questions but looks neat! Ive never seen one.


----------



## barstowblues (Jul 27, 2010)

I was the one who had purchased this bike from Don. This Girl now has had a sex change. I hated to cut up this original girls frame but I wanted something I could ride in Huntington Beach. I had some photos of a mens twin bar Manton and Smith. I cut and welded the two frame pieces to match these photos exactly. I still have try to match the original paint on the two bars I welded to this frame.  Since this had been a girls bike the rear fender had holes for skirt netting. I plan to fill in those holes later. Otherwise you can't tell this bike has had a sex change. The original seat has been disassembled, rust removed from seat pans and then recovered. Fork lock mechanism was frozen but has been fixed by a locksmith. Both New Departure hubs, Torrington pedals and lower bracket have been repacked with fresh new grease. Wheels have been de-rusted and original paint on the drop center rims have been cleaned up using WD-40 and triple 000 steel wool. The original Schwinn Grand Tycoon tires could not be saved. They were split and rotten. I installed a new set of Grand Tycoon Red Brick tires so this baby is ready to roll soon as I get that skip tooth chain I had just purchased on Ebay yesterday.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 27, 2010)

WOW!!! You my friend are a magician! Nice job on her, er, I mean him, lol. I hated to sell her she was so pretty! I expect to see you on the 1st of the month(this Sunday) Cyclone coaster ride! Nice job!


----------

